# Apelco Loran/GPS 6400



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

I have anApelco Loran/GPS 6400. Does anyone know how much it is worth?

Thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

it is worth whatever the market will bring. Dollar value I don't have a clue


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/APELCO-LORAN-GPS-6400-HEAD-UNIT-BR-6568_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ38631QQihZ021QQitemZ310040220194QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Head unit only just sold on ebay for $38. There was a set of two that sold not long ago with all the cables, etc for around $140 but like I said that was for two with accessories. Hope this helps!


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

Great info!!! Thanks for your help:bowdown


----------

